# The Peseux 7001 movement



## JRSWE

Hi all!

The Antea KS is whispering to me that I should buy her some day. ;-)

I understand that it is supposed t come with the above movement even if it doesn't at the moment (?)

Now my questions are these; could anyone make a judgement as to how accurate it is? What is the number of beats per hour? Finally, does it hack?


----------



## XTrooper

An excellent movement and one that has been *very* accurate in my Limes Pharo manual wind watch. It doesn't hack in my Limes though whether it can be modified to do so, I don't know. It's frequency is rated at 21,600.


----------



## Guest

Well, the ETA/Peseux 7001 is a very reliable handwinding movement used by a lot of brands like Limes, Nomos (modified with 3/4 plate), Baume & Mercier, Blancpain (cal 7001, modifiziert), Bucherer, Chronoswiss, Eberhard & Co., Enigma, Louis Erard, Maurice Lacroix, Omega (cal 651, modifiziert), Paul Picot, Tissot. Accuracy should be now problem if adjusted properly ( and Jörg does).
BTW: The Antea with ETA 7001 is still available, the 7001 movement Stowa uses currently is a bit different to the 7001 they used before (matter of finsih) but it is still a 7001.


----------



## JRSWE

Cheers for the swift replies :-!


----------



## Bi-Compax

The Peseux 7001 is a very reliable mouvement. Not hacking.

My Antea KS is my second watch with the peuseux 7001. 


















For me a good choice, a nice watch. Very acurate for several months.









Best Regards,
Bi-Compax


----------



## JRSWE

Nice pics and thanks for the input!


----------



## kibi

Junghans Meister Handaufzug:


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for reviving a 2006 thread. I think it would be more informative to post pics of the 7001 Stowa finish - here we go:

View attachment 990236
View attachment 990238


View attachment 990239
View attachment 990240


----------



## Lexus050470

I owned my Antea KS for about a month or so. A bit fast compared to my Flieger 6498 and other watches for the first 02 weeks or so but now it is running as the same accuracy as the others.

View attachment 990242


Power reserve is apprx. 42-44hrs when I wind it every two days. It normally stops at 4 am in the second day while my Flieger 6498 is still running. Now I wind it daily as I do not like to see a stop watch in the case.

View attachment 990250


In conclusion, I am happy with my purchase and enjoy both of them a lot. Hope this helps.

Cheers,


----------



## bomgd3

I've had a lot of issues with my Antea KS. I've sent it back to be regulated twice, most recently about 2 months ago. It's running fast again. About 1 min fast per day right now. Maybe Stowa will lemon my movement and give me a new one? My last service cost almost $300 and took over a month... Yikes!


----------



## Jörg Schauer

hello, please mail me your name and i will have a look at the repairpaper to see whats happen. i think there is something unusual. the movement works normaly quite good. also your invoice is untypical. if it was only a guarantee regulation i don't understand this invoice snd high amount!!?please send your name and invoice and i clear it for you. best regards jôrg schauer


bomgd3 said:


> I've had a lot of issues with my Antea KS. I've sent it back to be regulated twice, most recently about 2 months ago. It's running fast again. About 1 min fast per day right now. Maybe Stowa will lemon my movement and give me a new one? My last service cost almost $300 and took over a month... Yikes!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Jörg Schauer said:


> hello, please mail me your name and i will have a look at the repairpaper to see whats happen. i think there is something unusual. the movement works normaly quite good. also your invoice is untypical. if it was only a guarantee regulation i don't understand this invoice snd high amount!!?please send your name and invoice and i clear it for you. best regards jôrg schauer


As usual, typical Schauer/Stowa practice of making things right with the customer. We certainly need more companies/people like this in this industry. We appreciate you very much!


----------



## brainless

You are totally right - but let me add this:



> We certainly need more companies/people like this in _all industries_


Volker ;-)


----------



## bomgd3

I sent Jorg a PM, hopefully this gets worked out soon!


----------



## canard

It is always a good idea to have the watch demagnetized before sending it off. The process is very quick and often free, and may save a great deal of inconvenience. My Antea KS started running at about +50 s/d, but after demagnetizing it settled to -2 s/d.


----------



## bomgd3

Weirdly, my watch seems to have settled into 30 sec/day fast over the last few days. Maybe it will continue to be labile in its accuracy. Will keep a close eye on it and awaiting response from Mr. Schauer


----------



## Djurgården

Bumping a 9yo thread, but what is the accepted accuracy? Can't find it online. I bought a Stowa Marine with this movement.


----------



## StufflerMike

Djurgården said:


> Bumping a 9yo thread, but what is the accepted accuracy? Can't find it online. I bought a Stowa Marine with this movement.


In good order and well regulated, you should get a live performance on your wrist of +/- 8s/day.


----------



## rifmon

I think I lucked out on my new 7001. For the last couple of months it's been within 2 seconds per day. If I just wind it every morning, after a week its approx 10 seconds slow. Not too bad but that may be with one or two positions not necessarily all positions. I'll take it! I did put un a request at payment for it to be adjusted to within 5 seconds if possible so maybe they saw it and did that for me. I never asked past my initial payment date.

I hope Stowa's QC and CS continues.


----------



## mrk

Looking forward to getting mine. Both my Laco and Stowa currently which both use hand wind SW210-1 and SW215-1 are well within the 0-5s a day range depending on position.I also have a Hamilton which has the ETA 2801-2 hand winder and that is as close to 0s a day as it gets, app tracker says -0.47s a day so I fully expect no other mechanical watch I ever buy will be as accurate as that, but the H-50 in the Hamilton is laser regulated and beats slower at 21,600, so that's to be expected I guess.

Will certainly be nice having such a nice variation in hand wind watches though, all in high grade finish although the Hamilton has a closed back...


----------



## olske59

JRSWE said:


> Now my questions are these; could anyone make a judgement as to how accurate it is? What is the number of beats per hour? Finally, does it hack?


I have this movement in one of my manual wind Corums. Dependable and accurate - no issues here.


----------



## Djurgården

Mine is +15 sec a day  Not magnetised and only around 6 weeks old.


----------

